# ***OFFICIAL*** Mark Hunt vs. Ben Rothwell Pre/Post Fight Discussion



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Please direct all threads/posts regarding this fight into this official thread. All other threads will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

This fight will be awesome, Rothwell's got a hell of a chin but Hunt throws to kill.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Ben Rothwell by unanimous decision. Both have sick chins so I can't see a KO coming. But Rothwell is going to wrestler Hunt for the decision here I think.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

mmaswe82 said:


> Ben Rothwell by unanimous decision. Both have sick chins so I can't see a KO coming. But Rothwell is going to wrestler Hunt for the decision here I think.


It would be wise to use that gameplan, Hunt is a beast on the feet.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Big Ben is gonna kill Hunt.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Perfect example of a fight where if it stays on the feet, one will dominate (Hunt), or if it goes to the ground, it's all Rothwell.

I'm going with Rothwell since I absolutely believe he'll get Hunt down with little issues as long as he doesnt catch the uppercut Hunt landed on Tuscherer or however you spell it.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Usually I'd go with the guy who has better grappling but my gut says Hunt will knock Rothwell out.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

I think Big Ben is underrated, he will take this one convincingly, and I love Mark Hunt.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

rothwell abit too big and good, if he doesnt slug it out he should be ok. wouldnt be surprised if hunt wins though, apparently hes motivated for the first time in years


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Hunt is a great kickboxer and a terrible mixed martial artist. He shouldn't even be in the UFC, let alone in the cage with the likes of Rothwell. 1st Rd sub for Rothwell.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hunt is scary at what he does but I think you have to go with Big Ben on this one.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Hunt FTW!


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Liddellianenko said:


> Hunt is a great kickboxer and a terrible mixed martial artist. He shouldn't even be in the UFC, let alone in the cage with the likes of Rothwell. 1st Rd sub for Rothwell.


Yea the UFC brought him in to honour his old PRIDE Contract that was legally still valid, so they are just letting him fight the remainder of it. I guess at the time they were struggling to find HW's and looked in the old PRIDE Folder for one. He is currently 1-1 in the UFC which is why he hasent been cut.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Rothwell will win it with ease as long as he doesn't get stupid and slug it out with Mark Hunt. But with that said, I'm cheering for Hunt all the way.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I was surprised that the UFC never went Yvel VS Hunt, would have been fireworks.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

for those wondering about marks ground game my bjj professor who is a gracie black belt is training him in bjj for this fight so with that said I see a KO for hunt round 2, also marks faced better fighters than rothwell and won and put up good fights, and rothwell hasnt fought in over a year


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Buakaw_GSP said:


> Yea the UFC brought him in to honour his old PRIDE Contract that was legally still valid, so they are just letting him fight the remainder of it. I guess at the time they were struggling to find HW's and looked in the old PRIDE Folder for one. He is currently 1-1 in the UFC which is why he hasent been cut.


Hunt went looking for them because his Pride contract didn't allow them to cut him. The UFC had to honor it and couldn't cut him, he is still fighting on that contract. 

Rothwell is gonna smash Hunt. Rothwell was a major prospect at one point and really it seems like he has stepped it up a notch and I think the move to train with Duke Roufous instead of the old Miletich camp will pay off huge. Instead of training with an uninterested Tim Sylvia the guy is now training with Patt Barry and Mat Mitrione fighters who are young and hungry. Rothwell has also changed his diet up and form the old pics on his twitter page he already looked much leaner and I am expecting him to look drastically different when he comes into the octagon than he did the last time we saw him.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Ben Rothwel looks like Tim Boetcsch...lol
















Rothwel takes this fight easily, with the only condition being: don't get into a brawl with Hunt.

The game plan should be simple: take down Hunt - wich is no hard task - and beat him up, until he gets tired - wich won't last long. Then end the fight with GnP or maybe a sub.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Limba, Toxic.......

I'll show ye


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Owns I may have been wrong on Shields/Ellenberger but not this time, don't be absurd. Hunt is a scrub, he wasn't even that great of a kickboxer is head was just concrete.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Owns I may have been wrong on Shields/Ellenberger but not this time, don't be absurd. Hunt is a scrub, he wasn't even that great of a kickboxer is head was just concrete.


You mean a scrub kickboxer who.. won THE K-1 GP? you will be wrong 2 weeks in a row, and rothwell ain't submitting hunt, hunt been working on his jj hard and rothwell is no good sub artist, rothwell will slug it out with hunt and then get KO'd round 2.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

He beat one good fighter in Lebanner to win the GP and what is he 1-2 against Lebanner?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Toxic said:


> He beat one good fighter in Lebanner to win the GP and what is he 1-2 against Lebanner?


Oh lol you fool Lebanner is an all time great kickboxer and he beat him badly by KO, and no that was just the quarter final, he beat francisco filho who is also good in the final and stephen leko who also was good in the semis. I believe I just scored match point.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Oh lol you fool Lebanner is an all time great kickboxer and he beat him badly by KO, and no that was just the quarter final, he beat francisco filho who is also good in the final and stephen leko who also was good in the semis. I believe I just scored match point.


I know who Jerome Lebanner is, I also know he beat Hunt and he actually beat Hunt 3 times. They fought 4 times, Hunt one once. Iron head and KO power. Doesn't make Hunt and all time great. I have no idea to be honest who Leko is. I missed Filho. To be honest I am no K-1 expert or hardcor fan but Hunt has never looked like a monster to me and his record while solid no doubt doesn't make him any real great kickboxer. Not that 2001 really matters anyway. Dude its 2011, Hunt isn't 27 the guy is 37, he is done, finished, He isn't even as good as he once was.


/match point will be for me when Rothwell smashes Hunt in a fight that will be embarisssingly one sided.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Oh lol you fool Lebanner is an all time great kickboxer and he beat him badly by KO, and no that was just the quarter final, he beat francisco filho who is also good in the final and stephen leko who also was good in the semis. I believe I just scored match point.


He defeated a Leko who Hoost already beat down and defeated in the quarters. It was a weak run but it isn't even a top 5 crappiest grand prix path to victory. As was already pointed out Lebanner owned him 3 out of 4 times and I wouldn't consider Lebanner all time great you would have to basically include every relevant kickboxer in the past 20 years for that to be true. 

I think Hunt will win though Rothwell is a crap fighter and Hunt can survive long enough against a mediocre grappler to KO him.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Toxic said:


> I know who Jerome Lebanner is, I also know he beat Hunt and he actually beat Hunt 3 times. They fought 4 times, Hunt one once. Iron head and KO power. Doesn't make Hunt and all time great. I have no idea to be honest who Leko is. I missed Filho. To be honest I am no K-1 expert or hardcor fan but Hunt has never looked like a monster to me and his record while solid no doubt doesn't make him any real great kickboxer. Not that 2001 really matters anyway. Dude its 2011, Hunt isn't 27 the guy is 37, he is done, finished, He isn't even as good as he once was.
> 
> 
> /match point will be for me when Rothwell smashes Hunt in a fight that will be embarisssingly one sided.


its hard to agree wuth you after how wrong you were last week haha, i agree with osmiums post


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

osmium said:


> I think Hunt will win though Rothwell is a crap fighter and Hunt can survive long enough against a mediocre grappler to KO him.


Rothwell is a crap fighter. Hunt is a craper MMA fighter though, maybe even a contender for COAT. Hes just a fat kick boxer with next to no other MMA skills.

Rothwell will sub this guy just as the legendary BJJ machine Sean McCorkle did.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I know Mark Hunt has no ground game and all but have you all forgotten his fight against Fedor?


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Rothwell just needs to Grind Hunt to the floor and lay on him for a couple of rounds, Hunts cardio is poor and by the 3rd Rothwell can pin him against the fence and dirty box Hunt to pieces.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Can't see Hunt winning. If Rothwell didn't wanna stand with Yvel, he sure isn't gonna stand with Hunt. And with Hunt having worse TDD and BJJ than Yvel, Big Ben will win a dominant 1st round TKO due to GnP.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

At this stage in there careers I honestly feel Yvel is more dangerous standing than Hunt.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Rothwell definitely has more of a shot of winning this fight, i still want to see a Hunt KO though.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

The only fighter Hunt has beat in years is Tuchscherer... Tuchscherer may look big and mean but the guy has lost his last 4 fights(Hague should have been given the win) and has never beat anyone decent. 

I don't consider either of these guys to be very good fighters but Hunt's ground game is so horribly non existent and Rothwell has too much experience that he should not lose this fight barring a flash ko.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I don't understand how anyone can bet on Hunt, Rothwell is still a mid level HW and could be considered a gate keeper while Hunt doesn't even deserve to be fighting in the UFC the guy is a bottom of the barrell HW.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

As much as I'd like to see Mark Hunt pulling off a win, I have a seriously hard time seeing it happen unless Rothwell is dumb enough to stand in front of him and play rock'em sock'em. Hunt isn't exactly the hardest guy to take down and once you have him down you're an armbar or kimura away from a win.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

The winner of this fight will probably be decided on Rothwell's gameplan... Stand n bang = knocked out
wrestle = decision/sub


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Honestly at this stage of the game I think Rothwell can stand and bang with Hunt comfortably. Big Ben has an iron head that in 2011 is probably comparable to Hunts. I really don't see Hunt having any chance and feel this is one of the biggest mismatches we have seen booked in a long time.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Honestly at this stage of the game I think Rothwell can stand and bang with Hunt comfortably. Big Ben has an iron head that in 2011 is probably comparable to Hunts. I really don't see Hunt having any chance and feel this is one of the biggest mismatches we have seen booked in a long time.


ye will pay once again


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Sorry to break it to you owns but your gonna want to avoid this thread and possibly the forum your gonna be so embarrassed that you actually picked Hunt to win. I can't even believe he beat Tuchsherer, cause honestly I even thought that scrub would beat Hunt.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Sorry to break it to you owns but your gonna want to avoid this thread and possibly the forum your gonna be so embarrassed that you actually picked Hunt to win. I can't even believe he beat Tuchsherer, cause honestly I even thought that scrub would beat Hunt.


Imagine if Hunt somehow gets a flush KO.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Imagine if Hunt somehow gets a flush KO.


Imagine if ellenburger gets a KO, oh wait that already happened toxic:laugh:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Imagine if ellenburger gets a KO, oh wait that already happened toxic:laugh:


It did, and it happened in damn impressive fashion. Your still out of your mind thinking Hunt can win though. Hunt is probably the worst HW signed to the UFC right now while Rothwell is still probably in the top 50%.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Toxic said:


> It did, and it happened in damn impressive fashion. Your still out of your mind thinking Hunt can win though. Hunt is probably the worst HW signed to the UFC right now while Rothwell is still probably in the top 50%.


nope and rothwell hasnt fought since 115


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> nope and rothwell hasnt fought since 115


And Hunt hasn't beat a credible opponent since 2005. 6 years since his last credible win and not a single credible win against a non striker. EVER. The guy is a chump, he has an iron chin and great heart, the guy is a warrior but he sucks. He is a horrible MMA fighter. Just because he fought some good fighers doesn't make him one.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Toxic said:


> And Hunt hasn't beat a credible opponent since 2005. 6 years since his last credible win and not a single credible win against a non striker. EVER. The guy is a chump, he has an iron chin and great heart, the guy is a warrior but he sucks. He is a horrible MMA fighter. Just because he fought some good fighers doesn't make him one.


He beat cro cop and wandy remember, he ha da good brawl with fedor remember, he KO'd the wrassler tushcherer who is trash but still a wrestler.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Showed pretty good takedown defence in that fight, too. If he can do that against Rothwell, he has a shot.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Did Ben Rothwell just proclaim himself as the Dark Lord?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hope we get to see a good brawl


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Did Ben Rothwell just proclaim himself as the Dark Lord?


That was ridiculous and hilarious. Not sure how he kept a straight face:laugh:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

The last fight has left me wanting to recant my previous statement about Hunt being one of the worst in the UFC cause I don't want to lump him in with those last two.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hoping Hunt pulls out the KO. As a big K1 fan, Im always gonna cheer for the guy that was at one time an elite kickboxer.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Ill take Rothwell to finish Hunt. Hunt just really does not belong in the UFC.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

If Hunt gets taken down, he's going down. Ben needs to get him on his back without taking too much punishment on the way in.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Here we go Rothwell here we go.....


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

LizaG said:


> *If Hunt gets taken down, he's going down.* Ben needs to get him on his back without taking too much punishment on the way in.


Well he's not going up is he? lol


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Don't have high hopes, but wish Hunt wins this fight.

But...all Rothwell has to do is take the fight down and it should be all over.

One can hope.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

This fight could easily be a repeat of the last one. God, I hope not.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Right there with you Toxic.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Well he's not going up is he? lol


oh don't get sarcastic with me you muppet!!! lol

Come on Rothwell, make me 4-4 in my picks haha


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Wow Hunt looks way better than I expected him to in this fight.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Hunt is tired, but Rothwell doesn't look good himself.

HWs at altitude?! Bad idea...


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Blitzz said:


> Ill take Rothwell to finish Hunt. Hunt just really does not belong in the UFC.


Sure he does.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

WOW- Hunt on top and dealing out punishment.​


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Wow Hunt looks way better than I expected him to in this fight.


OWNS is coming for you Toxic. :laugh:


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Rothwell is gonna get Ko'd


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Hunts time off was well spent! He actually looks good!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

WTF Rothwell looks horrible and Hunt looks like a man possesed.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Awww man that would have been epic.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

God Rothwell looks like he is going to die in there...


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I want Hunt vs. Meathead.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

HOLY CRAP!

You know what they say: FAT = ENERGY RESERVE!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

omg he nearly go t that armbar, i doubt rothwell can shoot well now too


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Joe Rogan during sub attempts alone is worth the price of the PPV, hilarious stuff.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Wow! i guess that blew all pre-conceived assumptions about Hunt out the window...good for him...bad for my Avy/Sig bet!


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

LOL @ Hunt trying for an armbar


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow, Hunt looks pretty damn good.

Rothwell looks like shit.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Doctor stoppage by exhaustion?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Stand up, Hunt! Go for the KO!


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

Ben looks horrible, Mark needs to keep the fight standing and I see a TKO.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Man I can not believe how good Hunt looks on the ground. I really undratted the mans ground game coming into this fight.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

well toxic im waiting


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I should have listened to OWNS this is embarrassing for Rothwell.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Rothwell looks worse than a drunk.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Rothwell should just tap out. This is terrible.​


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

American Top Team could not have dreamed of a better advertisment!


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I agree with Rogan. Stupid stand-up.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

stop it ref


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

When a guy puts his hands on his knees during the fight....IT'S OVER!!!!!!!!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Toxic said:


> I should have listened to OWNS this is embarrassing for Rothwell.


That's all I wanted, high altitiude is bad for heavyweights too


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

These fans need to stfu. How can you boo Hunt after that performance?

Idiots. The dude gassed, but he looked ******* leaps and bounds better than his initial outings.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

OWNS just took me to school, Hunt put on the performance of a life time and Rothwell put on one of the worst in the history of the UFC.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Lol at putting your hands on your knees in the middle of a fight. Damn does Hunt look good. He is pretty dumb though. Rothwell was absolutely tired and couldn't put his hands up, and yet Hunt didn't try for the KO and instead goes for the takedown and risk getting subbed?


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

This was like watching Tank Abbot's two sons fighting in front of the RV.​


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Hunt vs Rothwell vs Browne vs Broughton would have been a great fight. :laugh:


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Wolfslair getting some love tonight..


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I have to say that near armbar was the greatest thing in MMA history


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

Hilarious yet embarrassing fight. 

I can imagine Dana going ape-shit.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Mark Hunt baby! Hahaha, I was entertained by that fight even though they gassed. Both those guys needed an emergency donut after that.


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

my ******* shit went out in the last 2m mins ****


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

I vote to keep heavyweight fights at sea level from now on :thumbsup:


----------



## junkman (Sep 25, 2011)

can i get a link please


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

xeberus said:


> I vote to keep heavyweight fights at sea level from now on :thumbsup:


This. Who's bright idea was it to have 4 big flobbing flubby chubby funsters fighting at altitude? 

Love me some Hunt though, amazing win for him. The ref standing them up when Hunt was in side control was moronic. Glad he did though just to hear Joe.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Mark Hunt? Getting takedowns and going for an armbar? What is this world coming to?

Not that I'm upset about the win, I'm completely overjoyed in fact, but man, it sure feels like I'm in some kind of bizaro-world.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

xeberus said:


> I vote to keep heavyweight fights *at* sea level from now on :thumbsup:


Or bellow. 

Hunt was never an energy ball, neither was Rothwell, Broughton or Browne.

But they looked awful in terms of conditioning tonight.
And high altitude had a saying.

Annyway: Hunt vs Browne next. battle of the tribal tattoos.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Walker said:


> This was like watching Tank Abbot's two sons fighting in front of the RV.​


I am sure Tank's sons can't even spell arm bar.


----------



## arkanoydz (Mar 15, 2010)

great work from Hunt, very happy to see another veteran hold his own against a hungry, younger fighter :thumb02:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I look forward to some hilarious Ben Rothwell zombie gifs.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Toxic said:


> I am sure Tank's sons can't even spell arm bar.


Do you want to bet against me that sonnen wins next week?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Do you want to bet against me that sonnen wins next week?


Sonnen will win. Hopefully its a better card. I think I am gonna have to cry myself to sleep tonight after this card.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hehehe


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Hilarious fight, the most enjoyable one from the terrible maincard for me. I was never a Hunt fan but I really got into him tooling Rothwell grappling. Like I said before the fight Rothwell is a crap fighter. 

I don't understand the stupid fans at this event. They are in ******* Denver and HWs can't keep up a fast pace under normal conditions Hunt and Browne were both trying their bests to work. ******* awful standup from side control I don't share Rogan's dumbass opinion that you shouldn't ever standup from a dominant position but Hunt was working and landing strikes on Rothwell.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Best fight ever. Mark Hunt almost securing that armbar made this fight an instant classic.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I was rooting for Hunt to take this one, didn't think he had it in him though.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

osmium said:


> Hilarious fight, the most enjoyable one from the terrible maincard for me. I was never a Hunt fan but I really got into him tooling Rothwell grappling. Like I said before the fight Rothwell is a crap fighter.
> 
> I don't understand the stupid fans at this event. They are in ******* Denver and HWs can't keep up a fast pace under normal conditions Hunt and Browne were both trying their bests to work. ******* awful standup from side control I don't share Rogan's dumbass opinion that you shouldn't ever standup from a dominant position but Hunt was working and landing strikes on Rothwell.


Kind of reminded me of that terrible standup in the Roy Nelson-Andrei Arlovski fight. At least in this case it didn't directly affect the outcome of the bout.

Good win for Hunt, though. He looked like the better man even before Rothwell got tired. Guess his time at ATT is paying off.

Would have loved to see him finish with that armbar, though.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I would have went APESHIT if Hunt would have landed that armbar. In a good way. Hunt will never be a title contender, but he looks like he's really taking MMA seriously. If he would fix some of the holes in his game (conditioning!), he could do something in the Heavyweight division. He'll never beat Cain, JDS, Carwin, Brock, or Mir, but he could hang with Kongo, Barry, Nelson, Cro Cop, Schaub and Nogueira. 

I like Big Ben alot, but I was so disappointed in him. He's simply got a good chin, and okay standup. Hunt came in well-trained, and Rothwell got exposed.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm disappoint in rothwell, it takes some Going to out gas Hunt. Pathetic really. Fair ply to Hunt though, 2-1 in UFC now


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Yeah, Makuhanto is finally taking the game seriously. It's too bad he started in his mid-30s, otherwise he could have been something great.

It's amazing how far he got in his early days, with next to no training. Shows what a tough SOB the guy is.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

I definately overrated rothwell. I did say that Hunt has been taking things more seriously, i think his quote was - 'im training hard for the first time in my life' lol

and it showed, he definately adds something to the division

theres been a plethora of decent wrestlers with terroble standup

i dont know why people were so down on hunt before this fight. saying his standup was shit and he has no ground game. id say both things are not true

regardless of anything, he is entertaining. oh yeh what about rothwells chin!!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

What I didn't understand was why Joe kept saying it was bad for Hunt to stay on top. Hunt was gassed and a stand up only gave Ben an opportunity to get on top. IMO staying on top and punishing Ben was the best thing Hunt could have done.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Had a hard time watching this fight...Hunt has THE worst conditioning. Rothwell was like a giraffe barely hanging on ...and he couldn't finish. If it were another round Rothwell probably would have came back. I can't respect fighters like Hunt who just rely on their chin and power.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

No_Mercy said:


> I can't respect fighters like Hunt who just rely on their chin and power.


I'd say that was true of Hunt up until recently, but it's clear he's been training harder lately.

Rothwell may have been tired, but he's a hard guy to finish.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

haha i don't think it's possible to KO Rothwell, did you see him vs Cain?? I dunno about you guys but i had a great time watching this fight, maybe just cos i'm a big Mark Hunt fan but i thought it was beautiful to see him outgrapple Big Ben.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

It was exciting in the beginning, but by the 3rd it was soo painful...almost like watching it in SLOW MOTION. Ben was right there wobbling around and he reverses Hunt. If there was another round or two I think Ben could have pulled an amazing comeback much like what he did against Yvel. Ben is a zombie...even Cain couldn't finish him cleanly. The ref waived it. 

*NOTE* Mark's grappling certainly improved as did his cardio...ever so slightly. Just look at his record. He gets outgrappled and has the shittiest cardio. Overweight and he doesn't take his training seriously. I want to see another rematch vs Crocop.


----------

